# Instagram Reels can’t be added as media



## Cathindy

Hello

I noticed it’s not possible to add Instagram Reel videos as media through the menu. It’s a pity because reels are getting pushed and a lot of beautiful ones are made of new collections (for example from Louis Vuitton). I would love to share them but it’s not possible.

Is this something what could be added? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Vlad

Let me see what I can do!


----------



## Vlad

Cathindy said:


> Hello
> 
> I noticed it’s not possible to add Instagram Reel videos as media through the menu. It’s a pity because reels are getting pushed and a lot of beautiful ones are made of new collections (for example from Louis Vuitton). I would love to share them but it’s not possible.
> 
> Is this something what could be added? Thank you in advance!




I think I fixed it - Reels are now supported embeds!


----------



## Cathindy

Vlad said:


> I think I fixed it - Reels are now supported embeds!




That's amazing, super happy! Thank you so much


----------

